# lining wooden molds - part 2



## Seifenblasen (Nov 18, 2012)

"Pleat" both ends.
[attachment=0:htefvp5j]step_6.jpg[/attachment:htefvp5j]

Place the paper in the mold.  Put the ends back on.
[attachment=1:htefvp5j]step_7.jpg[/attachment:htefvp5j]

Paper in mold.  End pieces of the mold on.
[attachment=2:htefvp5j]step_8.jpg[/attachment:htefvp5j]

Cutting the four corners of the liner.
[attachment=3:htefvp5j]step_9.jpg[/attachment:htefvp5j]

Fold the sides back and tape them down.
[attachment=4:htefvp5j]step_10.jpg[/attachment:htefvp5j]


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2012)

This is a well done tutorial. Thanks for taking the time to do it and then sharing it. Would you mind if I made your two posts stickies so people could find them easily?


----------



## Seifenblasen (Nov 18, 2012)

No, not at all.  The whole idea is to share.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you! Abracadabra! They are now stickies.


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 25, 2012)

I had to say "thank you" for this tut!  You line the molds pretty much the same way that I have always done it and it is nice to see I am doing something right! ;^)  Not only that, I have always used thumb tacks to hold the lining down, which is a hassle.  Now I'll try tape.    And there is one more wonderful outcome.  Hubby was getting ready to make some more molds for me.  I had tried to tell him about making them so the ends come off, but could not make the idea clear.  One look at the photos and he understood!  Thanks so much!


----------



## 2lilboots (Nov 26, 2012)

I have been using silicone molds for my soaps and although I think they turn out pretty good I would like to make a more uniform bar of soap.  I usually end up cutting the excess soap off my loaf mold soaps to make a more even bar.  I can use those pieces as decorations for soaps in the future, but I feel that I won't need that many soap pieces to decorate with.   I ordered a wooden soap mold today and I am happy you posted this stickyy on how to line the mold.


----------



## burtonridr (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, my wife and I have been having a difficult time with lining the mold. This is way better than the method I came up with, you make it look so easy!  

We will have to try this on our next batch.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2012)

Lifesaver! THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkinLover (Dec 16, 2012)

What a fantastic guide! Thank you for sharing.

Far nicer than my 'shove-the-greaseproof-paper-in-and-force-it-roughly-into-place' technique!


----------



## sunset2burst (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you show me how to pleat?


----------



## padubaloof (Mar 25, 2013)

I am not seasoned at soap-making whatsoever, but I have found plastic bags from the grocery store to be quite useful.  I simply tear them into whatever size I need, lay over the mold and then pour.  The plastic will conform to any shape really.  With larger loaf molds the plastic leaves interesting bag creases from time to time!  One particular batch I made also completely removed print from the plastic, perfect color and all!  Still not sure why this happened, maybe due to the warmth when poured?


----------



## robtr31 (May 14, 2013)

iuse plastic wrap on my wood molds comes off clean every time even in the oven process and get about 3 batches before have to replace wrap.

now just got remember to put plastic wrap on top to help with ash



rob


----------



## soapguy (Jun 18, 2013)

I use spray adhesive on the sides of the mold to keep the freezer paper nice and tight against the mold.


----------



## CrafterAl (Jul 11, 2013)

*Vinyl Drawer Liners*

You can also line wooden molds with contact sheets designed for lining drawers. 

These are vinyl sheets with heavy adhesive on the back.

Some brands stick better than others. It takes some experimenting to get the best results...

Due to the heat of the soap batch, the sheets will often wrinkle a little, but that just adds a bit of character to the soap bars. :-D

The better material lasts for many batches of soap.


----------



## haksaktiawan (May 1, 2014)

I use this paper. Brown waxed paper. It has waxed side and non wax side. Very easy to fold just like printer paper. Very common and cheap here in Indonesia 
We usually use this to wrap food.


----------



## seven (May 25, 2014)

^^^
kertas nasi bungkus. yeah, i dont think they have it outside indonesia


----------

